

Review: Coders at Work by Peter Seibel - prakash
http://www.cloudknow.com/2009/08/review-coders-at-work-by-peter-seibel/

======
uggedal
Joe Armstrong on OO: _Because the problem with object-oriented languages is
they’ve got all this implicit environment that they carry around with them.
You wanted a banana but what you got was a gorilla holding the banana and the
entire jungle._

~~~
jcapote
Down modded you by accident (is there an undo?), that's a great quote

~~~
byrneseyeview
Slightly offtopic: I _think_ it would be possible to implement downvotes on
stories, and undoing of votes, through an FF extension. What you'd do is this:
you would sign up for the extension, and it would implement your actions by
_ignoring_ other people's actions. For example, user A wants to downvote a
story. User B wants to upvote it. User A clicks the extension-added downvote
button, and when User A clicks "upvote," the vote is discarded. Similarly, the
system would undo your downvote by ignoring the _next_ downvote.

This is probably not an intended HN feature, though.

~~~
apu
An easier way to do it would be the way the "undo send email" in gmail works:
you don't actually take the action for a few seconds, during which time the
user can change his mind.

My guess is that most accidental up/down votes are realized almost
immediately, so this "grace period" would only need to be a few seconds.

~~~
byrneseyeview
That would handle accidental votes, but not votes that can't be made, e.g.
downvotes. I think it would make more sense to have a single mechanism for all
of these.

